

Netflix will stop asking ISPs to exempt its videos from data caps - baldfat
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/04/netflix-will-stop-asking-isps-to-exempt-its-videos-from-data-caps/

======
baldfat
This is a great news to stop the data cap problems with broadband. The fact
that profit margins are so high we shouldn't be expected to pay for unlimited
data.

